# Looks like I’ll be getting YouTube TV



## Clark Kent

Hi everyone. I’ve had DTV for 20 years only for the Sunday Ticket package. Obviously I’m here to start researching YouTube TV.

I know pricing hasn’t been announced, but that’s not my concern. I’d like to cancel DTV after this football season and find a basic cable package with ESPN and a New York regional sports package (Mets, Islanders, Knicks).

Where is a good place to learn up on YouTube TV? I know about streaming services like Netflix, Peacock, and Amazon, even though I hate how they handle live programming.


----------



## b4pjoe

Clark Kent said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had DTV for 20 years only for the Sunday Ticket package. Obviously I’m here to start researching YouTube TV.
> 
> I know pricing hasn’t been announced, but that’s not my concern. I’d like to cancel DTV after this football season and find a basic cable package with ESPN and a New York regional sports package (Mets, Islanders, Knicks).
> 
> Where is a good place to learn up on YouTube TV? I know about streaming services like Netflix, Peacock, and Amazon, even though I hate how they handle live programming.


Youtube TV doesn't have RSN's. You may want to look at DirecTV Stream that does have RSN's.


----------



## B. Shoe

Clark Kent said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had DTV for 20 years only for the Sunday Ticket package. Obviously I’m here to start researching YouTube TV.
> 
> I know pricing hasn’t been announced, but that’s not my concern. I’d like to cancel DTV after this football season and find a basic cable package with ESPN and a New York regional sports package (Mets, Islanders, Knicks).
> 
> Where is a good place to learn up on YouTube TV? I know about streaming services like Netflix, Peacock, and Amazon, even though I hate how they handle live programming.


Hello, Clark. You won't _need_ a YouTube TV subscription. Sunday Ticket also be available as a standalone package through YouTube Channels (think the actual site, not the streaming service.) So if you don't want to leave DIRECTV satellite, it's not a requirement to have NFLST, moving forward.

Aside from that, several of the regulars in this section of the board are subscribers/have used YTTV, including myself. As @b4pjoe said, like several streaming providers, you're out of luck on New York RSNs, aside from DIRECTV Stream. But if you've got more specific questions, you can search more and likely find answers, or fire off some questions and someone will be able to assist.


----------



## stsrep

Can someone provide the 4K information for You Tube TV?
At least where to look for what channels they offer in 4K.
Seems like the DTV ship might have sailed for me after 25 years.


----------



## TV_Guy

b4pjoe said:


> Youtube TV doesn't have RSN's. You may want to look at DirecTV Stream that does have RSN's.


Not completely true. In the NY DMA YouTube TV offers SNY. It does not offer YES or the MSG channels..


----------



## b4pjoe

TV_Guy said:


> Not completely true. In the NY DMA YouTube TV offers SNY. It does not offer YES or the MSG channels..


Yes there a few RSN’s I guess depending on your location. None where I am at.


----------



## Clark Kent

Thanks for the responses. I was kind of hoping to cut the cord and get rid of that huge monthly bill for a smaller one. As one person said, DTV is so behind with 4K programming. I guess I have to start looking around for more info.


----------



## TV_Guy

Clark Kent said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was kind of hoping to cut the cord and get rid of that huge monthly bill for a smaller one. As one person said, DTV is so behind with 4K programming. I guess I have to start looking around for more info.


If you're not looking for Yankees games on YES, you could subscribe to YouTube TV for $64.99 during the basketball/hockey offseason and save about $30 a month compared to the price of DTV Stream. You would have the Mets on SNY along with MLB Network.


----------



## sd72667

stsrep said:


> Can someone provide the 4K information for You Tube TV?
> At least where to look for what channels they offer in 4K.
> Seems like the DTV ship might have sailed for me after 25 years.


I've had YouTube TV since Summer 2022. YTTV only offers a few 4K channels for an additional premium price and 4K content is limited to a few college football games and soccer.


----------



## chamanbakra25

That's odd to me. I switched myself and my parents homes to YTTV a few years ago and we've all commented on the good quality picture. Maybe Spectrum just had crappy video quality, but nearly everything is superior on YTTV than cable was for me, on multiple streaming devices.
The only thing I can say is that bandwidth isn't a problem, so that could play a role


----------



## hop4joy2u

Clark Kent said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had DTV for 20 years only for the Sunday Ticket package. Obviously I’m here to start researching YouTube TV.
> 
> I know pricing hasn’t been announced, but that’s not my concern. I’d like to cancel DTV after this football season and find a basic cable package with ESPN and a New York regional sports package (Mets, Islanders, Knicks).
> 
> Where is a good place to learn up on YouTube TV? I know about streaming services like Netflix, Peacock, and Amazon, even though I hate how they handle live programming.


DirecTV Stream is the only streaming that has RSN's. Or you can get a stand alone service through Bally @ $20 a month. DirecTV Stream has packages starting at $69.99 a month. Basically all the same channels you get on DirecTV Entertainment package without all the BS infomercial channels & music channels. Packages
You can watch it on multiple tvs without paying extra receiver fees. I had them 4 years ago, but left them for YouTube TV which is lower & offered more channels that I like with unlimited DVR.


----------



## SDizzle

I left DirecTV for YTTV July 2021 after being a customer for over 18 years. We absolutely love YTTV, I was also a ST subscriber every year, the kicker for me was I moved from my home state, where I lived all my life, my team was on local TV but I still had ST. In Sept. 2020 we moved to a different state where now I would need ST to watch them when not in National games. I still left DTV for multiple reasons. For the last 2 years I’ve been using the ST app using my parents acct, they got ST for free the last couple of years. You can try YTTV for free for 2 weeks, no strings attached, which is nice. The DVR is unlimited, and you can set multiple profiles (so each family member has their own DVR), I think up to 6? You can watch on any device, from a FireStick, smart tv, to your phone or tablet. Compared to the DTV app for streaming, in my experience where it was clunky at best, the YTTV app is always seamless. You can subscribe to the 4K add on and get unlimited streams, 4K content (just sports and maybe some VOD?) and ability to download and watch offline. I travel for work weekly, lots of flights, and I had always had issues with downloading DTV content to watch offline, I was an early adopter that had the standalone DirecTV GO device or whatever they called it. I carry a FireStick in my travel bag, I hook it up in hotels when I travel, no need to try and navigate crappy hotel TV and finding channels. It is much cheaper than DTV, and no need to call retention to work for credits. The only channels we don’t have that we’d like, A&E channels… but oh well, and I use a friend’s Philo account if I really want to watch A&E stuff. Advantages that I love are no additional TV fees per TV location, no dish on the house, no Genie/DVR/Client at each TV. I haven’t posted here in a long time as I left DTV, but you can message me if you have further questions. But use the 2 week trial, you’ll be surprised that it’s setup a lot like having traditional TV service.

I’ve been telling friends since the announcement on Thursday that I think 1/9/23 will be black Monday for DTV.


----------



## GreatPig

After 25+ years I'll be dumping DirecTV. I've grown tired of DirecTV but stayed because of Sunday Ticket.

I'm hoping YouTube will put together some sort of package deal with Sunday Ticket to get customers to switch.


----------



## hookemfins

hop4joy2u said:


> DirecTV Stream is the only streaming that has RSN's


Just saw that FUBU TV is adding Bally's if that helps?

YTTV doesn't have History channel plus lack of of RSNs is a no go. My biggest reason for not switching to a streaming service-unable to change channels easily or smoothly. Especially with sports, I will flip often.


----------



## CTJon

Just installed YTTV today and so far... Coming from Spectrum. I find the guide hard to use the lack of ability (that I've found) to jump to specific station a pain. Maybe missing stuff so far but. As said missing some things such as History is an issue. We'll see


----------



## mjwagner

CTJon said:


> Just installed YTTV today and so far... Coming from Spectrum. I find the guide hard to use the lack of ability (that I've found) to jump to specific station a pain. Maybe missing stuff so far but. As said missing some things such as History is an issue. We'll see


Setup a custom guide (you need to do it from a mobile device or browser) and put all your most watched channels at the top of the guide (and hide all the channels you never watch). When watching a live show click down on the d-pad a few times and their will be a row of tiles along the bottom (those tiles will be live if you are on a device that supports YTTV live tiles, like a ATV 4k). The first 4 tiles will be the last 4 stations you tuned to and the following tiles will be the rest of your channels sorted in your custom order.


----------



## AMike

hookemfins said:


> Just saw that FUBU TV is adding Bally's if that helps?
> 
> YTTV doesn't have History channel plus lack of of RSNs is a no go. My biggest reason for not switching to a streaming service-unable to change channels easily or smoothly. Especially with sports, I will flip often.


Fubo is also lacking TNT, TBS and History. They may have the RSNs, but still have a major gap with the lack of TNT/TBS in my opinion.


----------



## NH Cappy

Thanks for this info, I have also had DTV for 25 years. I want to switch but my rural internet is limited to 15 mbs. It's also DSL. Will I have a problem using any of the streaming options you mentioned? Thanks


----------



## the2130

I've had DirecTV for almost 20 years, but I'm planning to switch to YTTV when Sunday Ticket leaves. The lack of RSNs will have only a minor effect for me since I follow an out-of-market MLB team. What I'm wondering is if it's better to subscribe to MLB.TV directly or through the YouTube TV add-on. From what I've read, the games can be DVR'd with the YTTV app, but I'm wondering if I would also be able to watch on the MLB At Bat App. Does anyone know?


----------



## bill buckner

the2130 said:


> I've had DirecTV for almost 20 years, but I'm planning to switch to YTTV when Sunday Ticket leaves. The lack of RSNs will have only a minor effect for me since I follow an out-of-market MLB team. What I'm wondering is if it's better to subscribe to MLB.TV directly or through the YouTube TV add-on. From what I've read, the games can be DVR'd with the YTTV app, but I'm wondering if I would also be able to watch on the MLB At Bat App. Does anyone know?


Yes you can link your mlb.tv subscription from YouTube tv with the mlb.tv app

MLB.TV Out-Of-Market Packages


----------



## the2130

bill buckner said:


> Yes you can link your mlb.tv subscription from YouTube tv with the mlb.tv app
> 
> MLB.TV Out-Of-Market Packages


Thanks, that's good news. Are the preseason games available to stream as well? If so, it sounds like I would be better off signing up for MLB.TV through Youtube TV than directly from MLB.


----------



## Bender The Lab

the2130 said:


> Thanks, that's good news. Are the preseason games available to stream as well? If so, it sounds like I would be better off signing up for MLB.TV through Youtube TV than directly from MLB.


If you can wait till mid may, it goes on sale for $69 for all the teams, $59 for single team direct from MLB.

This has happened the last two years.


----------



## b4pjoe

Bender The Lab said:


> If you can wait till mid may, it goes on sale for $69 for all the teams, $59 for single team direct from MLB.
> 
> This has happened the last two years.


Also if one is in the military or a veteran MLB-TV gives a 35% discount off of the regular price. For example for the 2022 season it was:


> MLB.TV offers a 35% discount for both active-duty military and veterans on the service's *$139.99 yearly package subscription fee*, making the total for military members $90.99.


----------



## watford68

I'm also waiting for the end of the 2023 season to move to YTTV.
We lost our Fox locals so have been paying for YTTV for the World Series, World Cup and NFL games on Fox and were impressed with the product then of course ST changing to YTTV makes it easy. Not to mention the price.
Also a 20 year customer ....


----------



## glrush

I'm gonna wait until actual details come out (pricing, number of simultaneous games, etc).There might be a deal for new subscriber's beyond what has been historically given to get more people to sign up for the Ticket. 
Perhaps the reason we haven't heard anything about pricing is simply because DirecTV contractually has Sunday Ticket until the end on the regular season, which is less than 2 weeks away now.


----------



## the2130

Bender The Lab said:


> If you can wait till mid may, it goes on sale for $69 for all the teams, $59 for single team direct from MLB.
> 
> This has happened the last two years.


A sale price is always nice, but I prefer not missing the first 6 weeks of the season. And from what I've read, the preseason games are also available to stream on YTTV, unlike DirecTV with MLBEI.


----------



## the2130

glrush said:


> I'm gonna wait until actual details come out (pricing, number of simultaneous games, etc).There might be a deal for new subscriber's beyond what has been historically given to get more people to sign up for the Ticket.
> Perhaps the reason we haven't heard anything about pricing is simply because DirecTV contractually has Sunday Ticket until the end on the regular season, which is less than 2 weeks away now.


I'm planning to switch to YTTV in February, ahead of the start of spring training for MLB. That way I'll be able to access the games through Youtube TV with DVR functionality, and I also won't be blocked from streaming the preseason games as is the case with DirecTV. The only reason I'm even waiting until February is to give my wife time to finish watching all the Christmas movies she recorded from Hallmark and GAC Family (believe me, there are a lot of them). 

It's possible I could miss out on any deals that might be offered closer to football season, but the $100 a month I'll be saving in the 6 months in between will add up to a lot more than any deals that might become available.


----------



## Bender The Lab

the2130 said:


> *I'm planning to switch to YTTV in February,* ahead of the start of spring training for MLB. That way I'll be able to access the games through Youtube TV with DVR functionality, and I also won't be blocked from streaming the preseason games as is the case with DirecTV. The only reason I'm even waiting until February is to give my wife time to finish watching all the Christmas movies she recorded from Hallmark and GAC Family (believe me, there are a lot of them).


Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Mike Lang

I won't be changing anything until more details are made public.


----------



## sd72667

CTJon said:


> Just installed YTTV today and so far... Coming from Spectrum. I find the guide hard to use the lack of ability (that I've found) to jump to specific station a pain. Maybe missing stuff so far but. As said missing some things such as History is an issue. We'll see


I really like YTTV but the guide is mostly bad. There are no channel numbers and no way to smoothly navigate through the guide. If I back out from a channel to the guide, the program still plays in the background with the guide overlay on top, but the guide resets back to the first channel in the guide, not the channel you are still viewing. It is very annoying. And yes I use a custom channel guide. I've been spoiled with the DirecTV guide for 20+ years.


----------



## hop4joy2u

hookemfins said:


> Just saw that FUBU TV is adding Bally's if that helps?
> 
> YTTV doesn't have History channel plus lack of of RSNs is a no go. My biggest reason for not switching to a streaming service-unable to change channels easily or smoothly. Especially with sports, I will flip often.


If you really need the history channel & A&E channel there is a limited service for around $9 a month called Friendly. Has bunch of channels.


----------



## TriscuiT

hop4joy2u said:


> If you really need the history channel & A&E channel there is a limited service for around $9 a month called Friendly. Has bunch of channels.


Thanks for mentioning these guys. I'm old, so I love the meTV channel. Live & On-Demand TV | Frndly TV


----------



## wcr

b4pjoe said:


> Also if one is in the military or a veteran MLB-TV gives a 35% discount off of the regular price. For example for the 2022 season it was:


T-Mobile customers have been getting MLB-TV for free for the last several years. Check the T-Mobile Tuesdays app when it gets closer to the preseason.


----------



## b4pjoe

wcr said:


> T-Mobile customers have been getting MLB-TV for free for the last several years. Check the T-Mobile Tuesdays app when it gets closer to the preseason.


I don’t use T-Mobile as my phone provider.


----------



## the2130

Mike Lang said:


> I won't be changing anything until more details are made public.


I can understand that some will want to wait for more details, but to me it makes a lot of sense to go ahead and make the switch early. While there is no confirmation of pricing at this time, it's a good bet the package will cost something in the vicinity of what it costs now. And we do know that DVR functionality will be available only with YouTube TV. The way I look at it, the $100 a month I'll be saving by making the switch in February will be equivalent to getting two full seasons of Sunday Ticket for free.


----------



## the2130

hop4joy2u said:


> If you really need the history channel & A&E channel there is a limited service for around $9 a month called Friendly. Has bunch of channels.


Friendly TV also has the GAC Family channel, which my wife has been watching since they poached some of Hallmark's stars. The $8.99 Classic package they offer has unlimited DVR storage, allows fast-forwarding through commercials, and is available on Rokus. I'll be adding that when we make the switch to YTTV.


----------



## CTJon

Had YOUTUBE TV for about a week now - The guide and navigation are really poor as has been mentioned. No channel number; no way to jump to a channel; other weird things seem to happen when you try to navigate through shows. Sure it is relatively cheap but the lack of a decent guide and navigation reduces its worth to me. I also am having problems with the fast forward/skip type features.
Probably get used to it but it can use work


----------



## Curtis0620

Clark Kent said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve had DTV for 20 years only for the Sunday Ticket package. Obviously I’m here to start researching YouTube TV.
> 
> I know pricing hasn’t been announced, but that’s not my concern. I’d like to cancel DTV after this football season and find a basic cable package with ESPN and a New York regional sports package (Mets, Islanders, Knicks).
> 
> Where is a good place to learn up on YouTube TV? I know about streaming services like Netflix, Peacock, and Amazon, even though I hate how they handle live programming.


You don’t need to subscribe to youtubeTV, it will be available through YouTube prime channels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130

Curtis0620 said:


> You don’t need to subscribe to youtubeTV, it will be available through YouTube prime channels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youtube TV is needed for DVR functionality, which is why many are talking about switching.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

CTJon said:


> Had YOUTUBE TV for about a week now - The guide and navigation are really poor as has been mentioned. No channel number; no way to jump to a channel; other weird things seem to happen when you try to navigate through shows. Sure it is relatively cheap but the lack of a decent guide and navigation reduces its worth to me. I also am having problems with the fast forward/skip type features.
> Probably get used to it but it can use work


It would be nice if you could ask Siri or the other assistants, Roku, Alexa, etc, to go to whatever channel you wanted, “change to ESPN”.


----------



## whorne

CTJon said:


> Had YOUTUBE TV for about a week now - The guide and navigation are really poor as has been mentioned. No channel number; no way to jump to a channel; other weird things seem to happen when you try to navigate through shows. Sure it is relatively cheap but the lack of a decent guide and navigation reduces its worth to me. I also am having problems with the fast forward/skip type features.
> Probably get used to it but it can use work


I have been using YTTV for a few months now and had similar concerns as you about the guide. I was able to ease that somewhat by customizing the guide and placing all my most watched channels at the beginning of the guide. It took some getting used to but now I am doing much better with it.


----------



## the2130

whorne said:


> I have been using YTTV for a few months now and had similar concerns as you about the guide. I was able to ease that somewhat by customizing the guide and placing all my most watched channels at the beginning of the guide. It took some getting used to but now I am doing much better with it.


No channel numbers will take some getting used to, but customizing the guide is a nice feature that DirecTV doesn't offer. I've read that you can set up profiles for different users, as you can do with streaming services. Have you tested that feature?


----------



## wmb

the2130 said:


> No channel numbers will take some getting used to, but customizing the guide is a nice feature that DirecTV doesn't offer. I've read that you can set up profiles for different users, as you can do with streaming services. Have you tested that feature?


If you primarily find shows by browsing the guide, customizing the guide is a great feature. I use it. The channels we are most likely to find something interesting on are at the top. You could also use YouTube TV’s ‘most watched’ setting, but it doesn’t organize, or allow you to organize channels you rarely watch.

If you mostly browse the guide for shows, you won’t miss channel numbers. Channel numbers are great if you know exactly what you want to go straight to a channel… tune in Fox News, History Channel, or a specific local channel. That’s how my in-laws watch. They go to the guide as a last resort.

Channel numbers force an order on the guide. I remember old discussions in DirecTV forums about channel placement in the guide, why and how, and grouping. People were often confused by the ordering. Everyone had an idea about how it could be done better, all different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whorne

the2130 said:


> No channel numbers will take some getting used to, but customizing the guide is a nice feature that DirecTV doesn't offer. I've read that you can set up profiles for different users, as you can do with streaming services. Have you tested that feature?


I have not tried setting up the different profiles yet but plan on doing it in the near future.


----------



## glrush

The New NFL Sunday Ticket Deal Will Accelerate Cord-Cutting - Variety


----------



## James Long

glrush said:


> The New NFL Sunday Ticket Deal Will Accelerate Cord-Cutting - Variety


Comparing prices between real MVPDs and a single sport offering is misleading. They might as well compare the MVPDs against NBA.TV and MLB.TV. Sunday Ticket will be a separate offering.


----------



## Herdfan

sd72667 said:


> I really like YTTV but the guide is mostly bad. There are no channel numbers and no way to smoothly navigate through the guide. .......... I've been spoiled with the DirecTV guide for 20+ years.


Yes. If Youtube really wants to make their service the best, they need to come up with their own streaming box and make it more like people are used to with Satellite or Cable. They can allow others to make apps for it, but the interface really needs to be updated.

I love the PQ and it showed me just how bad DirecTV has gotten over the years. But a DVR that can't record only first run programs. Really? My Tivo in 2002 could do that. And can't delete recordings? Come on.


----------



## the2130

Herdfan said:


> Yes. If Youtube really wants to make their service the best, they need to come up with their own streaming box and make it more like people are used to with Satellite or Cable. They can allow others to make apps for it, but the interface really needs to be updated.
> 
> I love the PQ and it showed me just how bad DirecTV has gotten over the years. But a DVR that can't record only first run programs. Really? My Tivo in 2002 could do that. And can't delete recordings? Come on.


Part of the appeal of live TV streaming services like YTTV is that you don't need their hardware - you can watch on a Roku or any other supported device, including tablets and phones. That's a huge advantage over having DirecTV and only being able to watch recordings on their DVRs. You can watch live on mobile devices, but not all channels are available and you can't watch recorded content. It's also a cost advantage, because they don't have any of their own hardware to support.


----------



## glrush

As part of our transition off DirecTV, we signed up for FrndlyTV which has some channels that YTTV does not have, including History, A&E, and MeTV which I used my DirecTV OTA UBB Dongle to record on my Genie. This will get us used to using a guide to navigate channels vs direct input of channel numbers and using a cloud-based DVR. It's different, but no showstoppers. 
There will be a learning curve, but once we figured we'll be saving over $1000.00/year, it makes some inconvenience tolerable.


----------



## b4pjoe

Herdfan said:


> Yes. If Youtube really wants to make their service the best, they need to come up with their own streaming box and make it more like people are used to with Satellite or Cable. They can allow others to make apps for it, but the interface really needs to be updated.
> 
> I love the PQ and it showed me just how bad DirecTV has gotten over the years. But a DVR that can't record only first run programs. Really? My Tivo in 2002 could do that. And can't delete recordings? Come on.


Not sure about deleting recordings in the YTTV app but you can delete them via a web browser on a computer.


----------



## CTJon

As I've said I moved to Youtube TV a week ago - I hate the interface and all the things it is missing. I do think they need to drastically change the interface and add features for it to be the success they want to be. I find it very hard/cumbersome to get to what you want. I want to go to ESPN I have to single step through the guide to get there, etc.


----------



## Bender The Lab

CTJon said:


> As I've said I moved to Youtube TV a week ago - I hate the interface and all the things it is missing. I do think they need to drastically change the interface and add features for it to be the success they want to be. I find it very hard/cumbersome to get to what you want. I want to go to ESPN I have to single step through the guide to get there, etc.


What device are you using?

And I assume you know you can change the guide to your liking.

Lastly, over at YTTV Reddit, those working on the App post there ( I know it is them because when they announce things, it has been always true), they are working on the DVR so people can delete things, interface also, do not know what is planned and multi view, they have posted no plans for channel numbers.

All updates will come to Android TV and Roku first.


----------



## B. Shoe

the2130 said:


> No channel numbers will take some getting used to, but customizing the guide is a nice feature that DirecTV doesn't offer. I've read that you can set up profiles for different users, as you can do with streaming services. Have you tested that feature?


This is correct. My sister piggybacks off our account in a separate home. She has her own guide setup, along with separate DVR programs, etc.



glrush said:


> There will be a learning curve, but once we figured we'll be saving over $1000.00/year, it makes some inconvenience tolerable.


I can't reiterate this enough. I don't discredit the notion that moving from a traditional cable/satellite service isn't a big shift. But it's like learning any other system. We're three years removed from DIRECTV. I don't sit in front of my television and clamor for things that D* did/did not have. Give it time and a little bit of patience and you'll be smooth sailing.


----------



## Herdfan

the2130 said:


> Part of the appeal of live TV streaming services like YTTV is that you don't need their hardware - you can watch on a Roku or any other supported device, including tablets and phones.


And for people who want to do that, more power to them.

And Google doesn't have to make it, but have their interface allow a "Guide" button or "Previous Channel" button or a "List" button it would make it so much more user friendly. Someone else can make it, but I think it would sell.


----------



## b4pjoe

Herdfan said:


> And for people who want to do that, more power to them.
> 
> And Google doesn't have to make it, but have their interface allow a "Guide" button or "Previous Channel" button or a "List" button it would make it so much more user friendly. Someone else can make it, but I think it would sell.


If someone else made one Google would change their code to make it not work or sue their pants off. They are famous for that. See Vanced Youtube app that finally gave up.


----------



## JLester

b4pjoe said:


> Not sure about deleting recordings in the YTTV app but you can delete them via a web browser on a computer.


You still can't delete, but you can mark them as Watched.


----------



## b4pjoe

JLester said:


> You still can't delete, but you can mark them as Watched.


I did a free trial about a year or so ago and had setup several recordings that it seems were still recording over that time frame. Last week they offered a free 20 minute trial on that account. I logged in and was able to remove everything in the library using the Firefox web browser on my Mac computer.


----------



## Bender The Lab

Herdfan said:


> And for people who want to do that, more power to them.
> 
> And Google doesn't have to make it, but have their interface allow a "Guide" button or "Previous Channel" button or a "List" button it would make it so much more user friendly. Someone else can make it, but I think it would sell.


It is two clicks on the arrow and then the OK button on the remote, then you are on the guide.

A extra second or two is worth all the savings.

Since the average DirecTV bill is over $140 with the price increase, box fees, RSN fees, etc.

At least over $850 in savings for a year is worth a couple of seconds on the remote.

Plus you get the better quality, picture is 1080P and Dolby Digital+ sound, free DVR and no box fees ( up to 3 in use at once, but you can link more to the account, for example, I have 11 TVs, YTTV is authorized on all of them but I can still only use 3).


----------



## Herdfan

Bender The Lab said:


> It is two clicks on the arrow and then the OK button on the remote, then you are on the guide.
> 
> A extra second or two is worth all the savings.
> 
> Since the average DirecTV bill is over $140 with the price increase, box fees, RSN fees, etc.
> 
> At least over $850 in savings for a year is worth a couple of seconds on the remote.
> 
> Plus you get the better quality, picture is 1080P and Dolby Digital+ sound, free DVR and no box fees ( up to 3 in use at once, but you can link more to the account, for example, I have 11 TVs, YTTV is authorized on all of them but I can still only use 3).


But why not make it even better? 

And yes, the PQ is stunning.


----------



## wmb

Herdfan said:


> Yes. If Youtube really wants to make their service the best, they need to come up with their own streaming box and make it more like people are used to with Satellite or Cable. They can allow others to make apps for it, but the interface really needs to be updated.
> 
> I love the PQ and it showed me just how bad DirecTV has gotten over the years. But a DVR that can't record only first run programs. Really? My Tivo in 2002 could do that. And can't delete recordings? Come on.


There is this…



https://store.google.com/us/product/chromecast_google_tv?hl=en-US



The first run DVR could be done in software if they wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herdfan

wmb said:


> There is this…
> 
> 
> 
> https://store.google.com/us/product/chromecast_google_tv?hl=en-US


Same buttons as a Roku. So not an upgrade.

I think something is messed up with their ad. It says:

"Available in 4K, and now, HD." Shouldn't that be the other way around?



> The first run DVR could be done in software if they wanted.


So why don't they want to? What is in if for them to not do it? 

Remember back in the day we questioned almost everything DirecTV did. Why don't they want us to have DLB or why is there a 50 item limit on Series Links? YTTV should be no different.

If DirecTV Stream could offer the same channels and interface as the current STB at a similar price to YTTV, it would be a no brainer.


----------



## mjwagner

Herdfan said:


> If Youtube really wants to make their service the best, they need to come up with their own streaming box and make it more like people are used to with Satellite or Cable.


As long as it's an option that's fine. Many folks, myself included, aren't interested in a duplication of the traditional cable/sat UX. Could the current YTTV UI be improved, absolutely, but the last thing I would want are things like channel numbers which I would never use (haven't used them for years even back when I had D) and would just muck up the guide. I always recomend that if folks are looking for a service that duplicates the UX of traditional cable/sat then YTTV isn't really for them. Instead they should go with something like DirecTV Stream which is designed to be as close to the traditional cable/sat UX as possible. Just because they now have ST hopefully YTTV will not force the old cable/sat UX on the rest of us.


----------



## Herdfan

mjwagner said:


> Just because they now have ST hopefully YTTV will not force the old cable/sat UX on the rest of us.


It could easily exist along side of whatever app you like. For example, the Roku app will probably never have channel numbers because there are no numerical buttons on the remote.

But imagine a different streaming box with its own app that did. Of course YTTV would have to write an app for that, but it could easily be done and each person could then select which app they wanted to use.


----------



## b4pjoe

I doubt you will see any streaming box with numbers on the remote (except DirecTV Stream). They are now shipping TV's with remotes that have no channel numbers.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

*It would be nice if the voice assistant remote controls could allow you to say go to “ESPN” or “ABC” or whatever channel. *


----------



## CTJon

To answer from a few posts ago: I am using both a smart Samsung TV and a Roku. I'm sure part of the issues is due to the controllers really not having many buttons so. I know I can re-organize the guide and remove stations from viewing. But what I'd like it to be able to go from one to not the next one but another one quickly without having to go through button pressing every step - the old way - I was on channel 7 on the guide and wanted to go to 300 all I did was enter 300. Also would be nice to 1 button to go from live to library rather than back etc. I know I'm still learning but 
Also having sound issues on both devices with sound not syncing with picture.
Not sure saving a few bucks is worth the current irritation.
I"m sure things will get better but I hope soon.


----------



## NashGuy

CTJon said:


> To answer from a few posts ago: I am using both a smart Samsung TV and a Roku. I'm sure part of the issues is due to the controllers really not having many buttons so. I know I can re-organize the guide and remove stations from viewing. But what I'd like it to be able to go from one to not the next one but another one quickly without having to go through button pressing every step - the old way - I was on channel 7 on the guide and wanted to go to 300 all I did was enter 300. Also would be nice to 1 button to go from live to library rather than back etc. I know I'm still learning but
> Also having sound issues on both devices with sound not syncing with picture.
> Not sure saving a few bucks is worth the current irritation.
> I"m sure things will get better but I hope soon.


It's more expensive but you would probably be happier using DirecTV Stream with their custom Android TV streaming box, which comes with a full-fledged cable-style remote. You can buy those devices refurbished, with full warranty, from them for $50 each when you sign up. In addition to DTV Stream (which is baked into the main home screen), it also runs all the major apps (Netflix, YouTube, Prime Video, HBO Max, Paramount+, etc.), except the Apple TV app.


----------



## JLester

b4pjoe said:


> I did a free trial about a year or so ago and had setup several recordings that it seems were still recording over that time frame. Last week they offered a free 20 minute trial on that account. I logged in and was able to remove everything in the library using the Firefox web browser on my Mac computer.


It's kind of weird. You can definitely remove shows from your Library. That just stops it from recording more episodes. Any recordings it already made will stay for 9 months. I don't really understand the logic of it working like that.


----------



## B. Shoe

NashGuy said:


> It's more expensive but you would probably be happier using DirecTV Stream with their custom Android TV streaming box, which comes with a full-fledged cable-style remote. You can buy those devices refurbished, with full warranty, from them for $50 each when you sign up. In addition to DTV Stream (which is baked into the main home screen), it also runs all the major apps (Netflix, YouTube, Prime Video, HBO Max, Paramount+, etc.), except the Apple TV app.


I think this is something worth mentioning, as we're starting to encounter new people in our section of the forums. (Also, hello to those newcomers! We don't argue as much as some do in the other boards, and there's free punch and pie.) I don't have a ton of experience with DIRECTV Stream, maybe a handful of use cases. But experiencing it through different devices, the most opportune experience is through the proprietary streaming box. It's just not as entirely user friendly on other devices, or Smart TV apps. Same goes for YTTV. It just feels a little smoother through my Apple TV device, in comparison to a lower end Roku Express. (Full disclosure: I haven't tried it on a higher-end Roku Ultra.)

In short, streaming isn't an across-the-board experience, based solely on platform. Your hardware makes a difference in this realm. And like macaroni and cheese, or toilet paper, you get what you pay for.


----------



## wmb

Herdfan said:


> So why don't they want to? What is in if for them to not do it?


The other thing that they do is record the show from any channel, including syndicated reruns.

The only reason that I can think of is that this puts as complete a collection of episodes of a show into your library as quickly as possible, in case you were interested.

Since DVR capacity is unlimited, there really isn’t a reason not to build an exhaustive library, unlike a physical DVR. It’s more a housekeeping issue for finding most recent unwatched episodes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herdfan

wmb said:


> The other thing that they do is record the show from any channel, including syndicated reruns.
> 
> *The only reason that I can think of is that this puts as complete a collection of episodes of a show into your library as quickly as possible, in case you were interested.*
> 
> Since DVR capacity is unlimited, there really isn’t a reason not to build an exhaustive library, unlike a physical DVR. It’s more a housekeeping issue for finding most recent unwatched episodes.


But shouldn't that be MY preference?

For some shows I am caught up and have no need for early seasons in syndication to clog up my Library. Other shows I might want that. I should be able to decide. Or at the very least, delete them off.


----------



## James Long

Herdfan said:


> But shouldn't that be MY preference?


Yes. It should be. One should be able to select "new" and only get episodes aired on their release dates (as opposed to "new and reruns" which is all shows regardless of air release dates).

Choosing the source channel is also important. Especially if you have a source channel that edits programs or has an annoying on screen bug. Less important if all channels offer the same high quality version of the program without glitches. But still a choice that I, as the person paying for the content, would like to make. I have had that problem in the past when I set an "any channel" timer and the service chose a channel with lower quality to record (then skipped recording the content on another channel).

Is it a showstopper that would prevent one from subscribing to the service? Maybe. If there were two services of similar price and one had the "new only" and "select source" options and the other did not? Guess which one I would choose.


----------



## Herdfan

James Long said:


> Choosing the source channel is also important. Especially if you have a source channel that edits programs or has an annoying on screen bug. Less important if all channels offer the same high quality version of the program without glitches. But still a choice that I, as the person paying for the content, would like to make. I have had that problem in the past when I set an "any channel" timer and the service chose a channel with lower quality to record (then skipped recording the content on another channel).


I watch PTI on ESPN every night. I prefer the version on ESPN at 5:30 for 2 reasons. First, it is full screen unlike the versions that reair on ESPNews. Second, I can add 1H to the recording so if they do their short Sportscenter segment, I get it too. I did just have an "Any Channel" series setup, but it was a crap shoot as to what I get. So I changed it to Record on 3 channels, ESPN, ESPN2 and ESPNews: 2 and News are set to keep 1 recording and ESPN is set to keep 5 in case I am out of town for some reason, I can go back and watch. This works best for me. 

YTTV will keep them all, but it is not as easy to figure out which one I want and I can't add the extra hour to the ESPN one.


----------



## the2130

Herdfan said:


> I watch PTI on ESPN every night. I prefer the version on ESPN at 5:30 for 2 reasons. First, it is full screen unlike the versions that reair on ESPNews. Second, I can add 1H to the recording so if they do their short Sportscenter segment, I get it too. I did just have an "Any Channel" series setup, but it was a crap shoot as to what I get. So I changed it to Record on 3 channels, ESPN, ESPN2 and ESPNews: 2 and News are set to keep 1 recording and ESPN is set to keep 5 in case I am out of town for some reason, I can go back and watch. This works best for me.
> 
> YTTV will keep them all, but it is not as easy to figure out which one I want and I can't add the extra hour to the ESPN one.


Does YTTV let you set recordings to start early and/or add extra time at the end?


----------



## wmb

the2130 said:


> Does YTTV let you set recordings to start early and/or add extra time at the end?


It’s under their control. From their web site:


Sports recordings will generally be extended 30 minutes beyond the scheduled end time in case games run long. YouTube TV may also detect the specific end time of a game and extend the recording to that point.
All other recordings will be extended 1 minute past the scheduled end time in case programs run long.






Record shows, sports, events, & movies - YouTube TV Help


Never miss an episode or game by recording your favorite programs to your personal library. How to record shows, sports, events, and movies with YouTube TV | US only



support.google.com





I didn’t record any of the World Cup games, but I’d be curious about recordings of games that went to kicks from the penalty mark. Those games would have lasted about an hour longer than scheduled, and ones that are popular enough that they should have monitored the end time. But, who know how closely they monitor end times for lesser games.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satman48

the2130 said:


> A sale price is always nice, but I prefer not missing the first 6 weeks of the season. And from what I've read, the preseason games are also available to stream on YTTV, unlike DirecTV with MLBEI.


If you’re a T-Mobile customer they run a “T-Mobile Tuesdays” promotion in the spring prior to the start of the season which is free!


----------



## the2130

b4pjoe said:


> Not sure about deleting recordings in the YTTV app but you can delete them via a web browser on a computer.


I've only had YTTV for two days, but I think removing an item from your library by unchecking it will have the same effect as deleting it.


----------

